# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  46 Stolen Burmese Dhas

## Jurg Peterson

If anyone is offered a collection dhas, please let me know as one is stolen.

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> Jurg,
> 
> This site is no longer functioning. I suggest that you post your request on the Ethnographic Arms and Armor Forum web site here:  http://www.vikingsword.com/vb/index.php?
> This forum has a strong dha following.
> 
> Ian.


Although there are not daily posts in this sub-forum, the site still functions.

Jurg,
I am sorry to hear about your dha collection. Best of luck retrieving it!

Jonathan

----------

